# Solved: DVD-RW troubles



## Colonel Jexon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi people, my DVD-RW is fudged(f***ed in other words) it some how has lost a driver and i have search high and low for this thing but i cannot find or think of a solution. before you say something about do i have it on a disc NO i dont because i built my PC and i only have one DVD drive and it was plug and play

Device: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S (or OS not certain)
Driver Missing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys

If you anyone can think of a solution Thanks cause this is pi**ing me off


----------



## jason.m (Oct 16, 2008)

Seems like PxHlpa64.sys seems to be a pretty common culprit in DVD drive issues. Did you recently install music match? Sonys DRM seems to mess things up here.

This blogpost details how one guy resolved a seemingly similar problem

http://barugon.wordpress.com/2008/0...e-driver-may-be-corrupted-or-missing-code-39/

He followed this MSFT KB Guide

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## Colonel Jexon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers that cleared up the probelm thanks you very much


----------

